# Rabbits and essential oils?



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 1, 2013)

So I've been starting to get into essential oils for health purposes and to help with my allergies. I put my humidifier back into my room for the first time since having my bun, Weston, and I put a few drops of essential oils (lavender and jasmine) into the water. The humidifier is on a tray on top of Weston's cage and by his "room". Will the humidifier + oils bother him or stress him out in any way?


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 2, 2013)

The Oils should not hurt him at all, If anything they will help him de-stress and relax.  When I had my rabbits I used them all the time to help keep them calm during stressful events.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 5, 2013)

I work with essential oils daily. Aromatherapy is very powerful and should be used with caution. Some animals, such as cats can react very badly to essential oils and it can take some time before the effects are shown. I'm not sure how rabbits react, there doesn't seem to be a lot of valid information on it so far. I would use very sparingly if at all personally.


----------

